# I Almost Cause a Riot in Borders



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I had my Kindle 2 in my handbag as I hardly go anywhere with out it. I got a drink and was at the table in the coffee shop. Took out my Kindle and literaly was surrounded by about ten people who had a million questions on the kindle. It turn out to be a question and answer period. So many people have heard of it and never saw one. I told them of this website and of amazon. It was amazing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting for you.  Most people can't get one person to ask about their Ks and you had ten!  
It's always fun to talk about a Kindle.
deb


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I should go test that out.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

That's so cool! I love demoing my Kindle.  The problem is, I have already done that to all my friends.  I have never seen another Kindle in the wild nor have I ever been asked about it by a stranger in public.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Do we still have a need for books stores? I think I will let my Barnes & Noble membership card expire now.


----------



## powertoold (Jun 3, 2009)

I bet I can pick up some women that way


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

powertoold said:


> I bet I can pick up some women that way


Hmm...maybe I finally have a name for my K2: "Chick Magnet."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...maybe I finally have a name for my K2: "Chick Magnet."


Just make sure that when you demo it, you don't have questionable titles on your home page.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have only had 2 people ask about mine and it was at two different times and places. You got to conduct a full q&a demo. That's so fun, did you get any odd looks from the borders employees?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Just make sure that when you demo it, you don't have questionable titles on your home page.


Hmm...what are you saying, I should make sure they don't see _The Complete Works of Mark Twain_? 

PS: Maybe I should get a custom skin that makes my Kindle look like it's furry and wearing a bandana....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...what are you saying, I should make sure they don't see _The Complete Works of Mark Twain_?


Oh, I'm sure that would be a fine "chick magnet"! 



NogDog said:


> PS: Maybe I should get a custom skin that makes my Kindle look like it's furry and wearing a bandana....


  I'm feeling dense.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ...
> I'm feeling dense.


A friendly looking dog wearing a bandanna is reputed to be a "chick magnet" (though not as good as a baby in a stroller).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A friendly looking dog wearing a bandanna is reputed to be a "chick magnet" (though not as good as a baby in a stroller).


Hmm, I see. I'd say go with the dog idea; a baby just implies all sorts of other complications.....

Doesn't the original NogDog own a bandanna?  Maybe one to match your Kindle cover, if you use one?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, I see. I'd say go with the dog idea; a baby just implies all sorts of other complications.....


The secret is to borrow someone else's baby and tell anyone who's attracted by the "magnet" that you're just baby sitting. 


> Doesn't the original NogDog own a bandanna?  Maybe one to match your Kindle cover, if you use one?


I think we've got a couple from the doggy spa lying around here somewhere, but I'm generally against dressing up dogs unless there's a utilitarian purpose. Wait...chick magnet sounds pretty utilitarian to me! . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The secret is to borrow someone else's baby and tell anyone who's attracted by the "magnet" that you're just baby sitting.


It strikes me that a woman who knows you well enough and trusts you enough to let you babysit her infant in a public place would also like you enough to introduce you to all of her single friends. 



NogDog said:


> I think we've got a couple from the doggy spa lying around here somewhere, but I'm generally against dressing up dogs unless there's a utilitarian purpose. Wait...chick magnet sounds pretty utilitarian to me! . . .


The doggy spa?? Doesn't sound all that utilitarian....  And I'm sure the original ND would be more than happy to get dressed up if it nets him some extra ear scratchies (or whatever he likes best) from a cute-dog-smitten person.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> I had my Kindle 2 in my handbag as I hardly go anywhere with out it. I got a drink and was at the table in the coffee shop. Took out my Kindle and literaly was surrounded by about ten people who had a million questions on the kindle. It turn out to be a question and answer period. So many people have heard of it and never saw one. I told them of this website and of amazon. It was amazing.


What on earth were you doing in Borders?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ...The doggy spa??


Best Friends (where he'll be staying for a few days next weekend as I head to Florida for a quick 3-1/2 day cruise to the Bahamas!  )



> ...And I'm sure the original ND would be more than happy to get dressed up if it nets him some extra ear scratchies (or whatever he likes best) from a cute-dog-smitten person.


Butt scratches, if you really must know.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a pretty cool feeling to show off my kindle.  I saw my first one in an airport lounge in Europe the day after I bought my K1.  The lady reading was happy to show it off to me ... now I completely understand how she felt.  I mostly have people ask me to show off my K2 when I'm traveling - and I enjoy showing it off.  A couple weeks ago, on my way home from China, I had one person ask me about it and soon had a few rows if interested people wanting to take a peak at it.


----------



## LilliPilli (Mar 25, 2009)

If you want to be asked about your Kindle, take it for a mani-pedi! It happens every time I go, and at least one person there bought a K after seeing mine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was in Best Buy yesterday waiting to speak to a salesclerk about a 3GS when another clerk stopped to see if I needed help. I was looking for something in my purse when the guy saw my Kindle and apologetically asked about that thing taking up all of the space in my little purse. When I said it was my Kindle, he wanted to know if he could see it. Of course, I took it out (dressed in its beautiful Oberon and DG skin), woke it up, and showed it off. He kept stopping other sales people who walked by so that they could see it. (One of them had seen a Kindle, but all  of the others hadn't.) After I concluded my purchase and was ready to leave, the guy shook my hand, said it was great to meet me, and then added that I'd made his day by letting him see my Kindle.  I chucked all of the way out of the store. 

It was fun sharing the technology and possibly luring someone over to "the other side." It wasn't the first time that I've had a chance to show it to someone, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Best Friends (where he'll be staying for a few days next weekend as I head to Florida for a quick 3-1/2 day cruise to the Bahamas!  )


Oooh, nice! Well, the doggie vacation too, but yours sounds like more fun! 



NogDog said:


> Butt scratches, if you really must know.


OK, you might not want to tell the newly magneted chick that part right away...  ... on the other hand, if you do, and she doesn't make a face, that tells you something good about her too.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I sat next to 2 other women on an airplane Thursday who both had K1's.  It was like we were having our own little "Starbucks" party.  Then several others who didn't have one joined in.  Neither of the women knew about the kindle boards and won't be surprised if they show up here.  They also hadn't heard of decal girl or oberon.  I won best dressed!!!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was at a workshop earlier this week and pulled my kindle out during the break. I got a couple of questions about it and got to demo it for one of the ladies sitting next to me. She really seemed to like it. The lady sitting on the other side of me asked about it too, but just as the presenter was starting to speak again. I told her that I would show it to her during the next break, but then we all had to move and I didn't get a chance to show it to her.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...maybe I finally have a name for my K2: "Chick Magnet."


lol


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Let me answer the question, why where you in Boarders Lol.  I was picking up the vintage  film Rasputin and The Empress.  It is a old back and white movie with all the Barrymores.  The only one they all did together.  I am a member of TCM the movie website.    I found out that they released the film on DVD.  Ordered and had to pick up in store.    Another answer.  The manager was not happy to see my Kindle.  He actually came over and asked me what it was lol.


----------



## teh_bOss (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to the mechanic to get my windshield replaced and was sitting in the waiting room reading from mine (which unfortunately is now broken) and the mechanic comes in to the room asks me all these questions it about it then goes in to the garage and the whole team came in to look at it. It was pretty hilarious. Two of them actually had me write down on a piece of paper the website I got it from... even though I told them it was amazon.com and I'm pretty sure they were seriously thinking about getting one. 

The thing catches eyes wherever you go.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I was reading from mine today at a sandwich place I eat at sometimes.  People kept looking at it as they walked by like they were trying to figure out what it was.  No one asked me any questions, though.

Of course, this place has wi-fi, so maybe they thought it was some strange form of laptop or PDA.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was in Barnes and Noble yesterday buying a cook book and the salesperson there wanted to sell me the B&N discount card and I told her I was a kindle user and didn't buy many books anymore....She told me B&N is coming out with their own reader by year end although she didn't have any specifics.


----------



## Cert01 (Jun 23, 2009)

Try taking it to a library book sale.  I took mine there to show a friend of my who was working the sale.  While I was showing her we gathered a crowd.  People were amazed and started taking out their pens and writing down the name of the reader and where they could buy one.  The only negativity  I getting was from some of the workers there.  It was like they thought I was trying to get people not to buy books.  After I thought about it, maybe I was wrong to tout my reader while they were trying to sell books.  In my excitement, I just wanted to share.  When asked the price, after I told them, one of the workers said, "I'd give up reading before I'd pay that kind of money for that."  Then he gives me a look like he thought I was nuts.  Go figure.  

Cert


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

I sold a few today on my flight from Arizona to Oregon.  Seems like every flight I get asked about the Kindle and folks normally say they will be a new owner soon.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I was in Barnes and Noble yesterday buying a cook book and the salesperson there wanted to sell me the B&N discount card and I told her I was a kindle user and didn't buy many books anymore....She told m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have told them that they are too late.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

lol - I've done many sales demos for Kindle. It seems that every time I'm reading in public (I'm ALWAYS reading), at least one person comes up and asks about it. I've met a lot of people with this thing!

The last time I got my nails done I actually did a demo in front of three women getting pedicures. There I was, standing before them, demonstrating the wonder of the Kindle...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I told one of my chiropractors about the Kindle 2 a week ago. (I've known him for years, and have seen him in Borders several times over the last year or two, so I thought he'd love the K2.) I didn't have mine with in the office with me, but I didn't make that mistake yesterday. I let him play around with it while his dad was giving me my adjustment, knowing he'd think it was great. Sure enough, he had plenty of questions for me before I left. He said he was going to go to Amazon and check the K2 or DX out. His dad said he was pretty sure his son would have one ordered by the end of the day yesterday, or by today at the latest. (One of the office assistants said the son had been telling people about the Kindle just based on what I'd told him the week before.) It's really fun to see someone who is that enthusiastic about the Kindle. I knew he'd love it!

I stopped back in the office to leave a note for him regarding the Oberon covers and the DecalGirl skins, as well as to give him some updated contact info for me in case he gets one and has questions. (I'm pretty new to mine, so there's a good chance I'll have to refer him to Megan, as well as to these boards.)  

He's an amateur photographer, so I'll be anxious to see how he dressed up his Kindle.  (He also asked if it can be read outside. I informed him about the fading issue, but told him that neither Megan nor I have that problem. He's aware of the procedure that he'll need to go through if that is an issue for him, but I'm hoping his will be perfect, like the ones that Megan and I have.)

Finally, I had a chance to be a true enabler, like so many others here.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to see Transformers yesterday. The two guys sitting next to me saw my kindle and said that it was the first time he saw a kindle. He'd been debating whether or not to get one for awhile, but never touched or saw one in person. Looked really interested. Their friends didn't know what it was until they heard the price, but warmed up to the prices of used k1s


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

A few weeks ago hubby, son and I had a bit of time to kill between dinner out and picking the puppy up from the groomer.  Hubby wanted to browse B&N.  I am not a browser - just give me a book to read. Told him I had to stop at home and get my Kindle (I know, why did I leave home without it - well, I left home to take dog to groomer and come straight back, then we decided to eat) Hubby and son could not understand why I wanted to take my Kindle to a store FULL of books.  Geez, I was in the middle of one book, have 6 pages full on my kindle, several archived I have not read and three or four page list at home of books I want, not to count the Save For Later list on the kindle.  The last thing I need to do is find more books I want to read

Anyway, as I was sitting reading a young man stopped by and apologized for interrupting but his girlfriend had a Kindle and she was dying to know where I got my "cover".  First I thought they meant the leather, then realized they meant the DG.  I directed him to the website, at which time girlfriend got over her shyness and came and told me SHE HAD TO HAVE ONE FOR HER KINDLE.

I have only met one person with a Kindle and that was when I pulled out mine as I had stuck my work invoices inside and Ineeded one signed (i do free lancework and have to get it signed at every stop)  the person I was working with that day - pulled hers out of her purse!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I still haven't seen one "in the wild," but hope I do sometime. I'd love to go to a Koffee and Kindle event in Kansas City. Hope we can get one set up. I know of 2 people who will be there. (I guess we could have our own K and K, Megan.  )

I'm going to Branson, MO, with my husband tomorrow, and we'll be back on Wednesday afternoon. In planning what I'll do while he's in conference sessions, I told him that all I really need is some Diet Coke or bottled water, a comfortable chair, and my Kindle, and I'll be perfectly happy. It would be great to run into someone else with a Kindle.  (I've been to Branson several times, and really would much prefer getting  a chance to read over shopping. I hope I can find a way to get some books read while not appearing to be anti-social. (I'm sure the other wives already have their shopping lists made.)  I'm tired and want to relax, so I may not be quite as concerned about being social as I might at other times. Besides, we'll all go to dinner together, so I can be the social butterfly.........hmmmm, maybe moth is a better term......... at that time. )


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I still haven't seen one "in the wild," but hope I do sometime. I'd love to go to a Koffee and Kindle event in Kansas City. Hope we can get one set up. I know of 2 people who will be there. (I guess we could have our own K and K, Megan. )
> 
> I'm going to Branson, MO, with my husband tomorrow, and we'll be back on Wednesday afternoon. In planning what I'll do while he's in conference sessions, I told him that all I really need is some Diet Coke or bottled water, a comfortable chair, and my Kindle, and I'll be perfectly happy. It would be great to run into someone else with a Kindle. (I've been to Branson several times, and really would much prefer getting a chance to read over shopping. I hope I can find a way to get some books read while not appearing to be anti-social. (I'm sure the other wives already have their shopping lists made.) I'm tired and want to relax, so I may not be quite as concerned about being social as I might at other times. Besides, we'll all go to dinner together, so I can be the social butterfly.........hmmmm, maybe moth is a better term......... at that time. )


With the right cover, it is easy to read and eat at the same time, if you still do not feel too social


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> With the right cover, it is easy to read and eat at the same time, if you still do not feel too social


True, but my husband would probably disown me were I to do that while others are there. I might choose to read and "do" lunch alone, though. Have actually been known to do that on numerous occasions.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Besides, we'll all go to dinner together, so I can be the social butterfly.........hmmmm, maybe moth is a better term......... at that time. )


A "social moth", love it!!

Now, is that someone who only socializes at night?

Or someone who is drawn to bright people?

Or someone who only socializes at knit-ins (for the wool)?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> A "social moth", love it!!
> 
> Now, is that someone who only socializes at night?
> 
> ...


All of the above


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Several times recently I noticed an elderly gentleman coming onto my property. Curiosity got the best of me after a few days of this, so I went outside and asked him what he was doing. I thought it might be something sinister, but as it turned out he was just an animal lover and was coming into my yard to watch the chipmunks, rabbits, squirrels, and birds. That was fine with me. (I remembered seeing a sign posted outside a particularly lovely yard years ago, one that said "Please Trespass" -- and I thought that welcoming attitude was a good one.)

The "trespasser" and I launched into a long conversation during which he told me he walked past my house daily on his way to the library. I asked if he had thought about getting a Kindle. He didn't know what a Kindle was so I invited him into my home to show him. He was sold immediately and had me write down Amazon's URL (that's right, he'd never been to Amazon.com). By the time he left, he was talking excitedly about his plan to buy two Kindles that day (one for his wife).

This reaction is pretty universal when someone asks to see my Kindle. It makes me wonder why Amazon doesn't have Kindles out in public where potential buyers can see it and try it.

That information about B&N's plans for a reader is interesting. I wonder if they'll continue to sell the Sony in their stores.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Patricia - the only thing you did wrong was you should have sent him here and told him to connect o Amazon through the KB link - that way Harvey would have gotten credit for the purchases.  Saying that - you did good to encourage him to get a kindle although the walk is probably good for him, he will become addicted and never get out again


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, see, I didn't know about Kindleboards at the time. Maybe I can get him to cancel the orders and re-order...


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

A fellow nurse at the hospital I work at noticed my Kindle..I usually sit in the cafeteria before work starts, have a cup of coffee and read. She asked if I had thought about getting that "new big Kindle". I told her no, at least not anytime soon.

Don't get me wrong, the DX is nice too, just a little big for my purposes, and I can't justify shelling out almost $500 when my K2 is perfect for me. 

I think this nurse said she was going to ask for a Kindle for her birthday.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I still haven't seen another Kindle anywhere.

I keep hoping I will.

For those of you who have shown off your Kindles,do you let people hold them and such?


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I still haven't seen another Kindle anywhere.
> 
> I keep hoping I will.
> 
> For those of you who have shown off your Kindles,do you let people hold them and such?


I haven't seen anyone else with one either.

As to letting people hold it, well I have only shown it to adult relatives and co-workers, so I have let them hold it to see how light it is. I haven't ran into any strangers who have shown any interest, but I don't think I would let a stranger hold it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> I haven't ran into any strangers who have shown any interest, but I don't think I would let a stranger hold it.


What would you (or anyone else here) say to a stranger who politely asks "can i hold it"? Without being rude?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

They can hold it, but you still have your hands grasping it too


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> What would you (or anyone else here) say to a stranger who politely asks "can i hold it"? Without being rude?


I actually told somebody " I don't even let my husband hold it...but I'll show you how it works." The didn't seem offended but don't care if they were. We ended up having a great conversation for quite awhile and I'm pretty sure she ended up buying one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> " I don't even let my husband hold it...but I'll show you how it works."


That's great, it makes the point in a humorous way... even though you were probably completely serious!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That's great, it makes the point in a humorous way... even though you were probably completely serious!


Exactly!


----------



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

I get asked about my K1 all the time, mostly in restauraunts, but I still hide it in Borders.  I like to take it to browse the shelves, but then check to see if what I'm interested has a free sample for Kindle before I even consider buying.  I feel like I'm going to get kicked out or something.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What would you (or anyone else here) say to a stranger who politely asks "can i hold it"? Without being rude?


I really don't know what I would say. I think it would depend on the situation and the person. I have had people from time to time ask me about my cell phone (it is a palm treo) and I demonstrate what it does but I have yet to hand it to anyone to look at.


----------

